# New park coming to n. la



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

This park will be opening sometime in the spring of 2014. supposed to be 5,000 acres with camping.. The park is located in springhill Louisiana, which is in north central part of the state, close to ark border..

Their website isn't completed yet, but they do have a face book page for those who face book! check them out!!

https://www.facebook.com/muddybottomsatv


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah. Those 500 acres at hl park get old quick. Same holes over and over.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

nice!! im glad to see parks popping up everywhere!


----------

